# Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?



## -GT- (28. Januar 2012)

Hi,

ich bin stolzer Besitzer von 2 Vendetta Ruten, mit welchen ich liebend gerne fischen gehe. Es handelt sich um eine Spin- und eine Cast-Version. Das Einzige was mir seit jeher ein Dorn im Auge ist, ist der Korkgriff. Nachdem ich nun lange Zeit auch Ruten mit Duplon- bzw EVA-Griffen habe, versuche ich Kork zu meiden, wenn es auch kein schlechtes Material ist. 
Vorbildlich hat Abu die Ruten in den USA ja mit EVA Griff eingeführt....leider nur für den deutschen Markt nicht. 

Deshalb nun die Frage, ob es aufwendig wäre, den Griff selbst umzubauen ? Bei der Cast möchte ich den Duplon-Griff durchgängig haben, also eine gleichmäßige "Röhre" vom Rollenhalter zur Abschlusskappe. Da der Rollenhalter ja sinnvoll geteilt ist, bzw oben stumpf endet, ohne weiteres Stück Kork, müsste ich ja nur die beiden Korkstücke runter schneiden, die versiegelten Stellen abschleifen und den Duplon aufkleben und die Abschlusskappe wieder dran kleben (?). 

Bei der Spin wird es etwas schwieriger, da sich hier der Kork ja auch noch von der Form her dem Rollenhalter etwas geschwungen anpasst. 
Da wir aber keinen Rutenbauer in der Nähe haben, würde ich mich gern selbst dran versuchen, der Winter ist ja noch lang genug .

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit oder kennt eine vernünftige Anleitung bei der sowas Schritt für Schritt beschrieben wird ? 

Bin sehr dankbar für alle hilfreichen Antworten.

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Gemini (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Habe nicht viel Erfahrung bei Umbauten habe aber immerhin schonmal eine Vendetta gestrippt 

Du kannst das hintere Teil abkochen, dadurch wird der Kleber wieder weich und dann den alten Griff abziehen, evtl. wirst du aber nicht umhin kommen den Kork runterzuschnitzen je nachdem wie gut er verklebt ist. Und da ich die Frage schonmal sonstwo gelesen hab, ja das ist echter Kork an der Vendetta.

An die roten Aluringe+Lackierung musst du mit noch mehr Hitze, bis du sie runterschälen kannst.

Der Rollenhalter an der Spin ist ein Fuji IPS, bei Tackle24 bekommst du ein passendes Formstueck in Duplon. Sich sowas selbst zurechtschneiden wird nicht einfach. 

Der neue Griff wird mit Malerkrepp unterfüttert oder du schaust ob es einen Innendurchmesser gibt der so passt, das Ganze z.b. hiermit festkleben:
http://www.uhu-profishop.de/product...endfest-300-Tube-Binder-Tube-Haerter-15g.html

Am Abschluss den Duplon bearbeiten bis das graue Teil + rote Ring wieder sauber schliesst, mit dem gleichen Kleber festkleben fertig.


----------



## -GT- (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Hi,

genau das ist was ich hören wollte, hab vielen Dank. 

Das mit dem Formstück aus Duplon passt ja auch wie die Faust auf´s Auge, genial, den hätte ich so nicht gefunden. Dann steht der Sache ja nichts mehr im Wege. Bei Interesse kann ich das Ganze ja ein wenig dokumentieren. 
Danke auch für den Tipp mit dem Kleber, dann kann ich mich demnächst mal mit Allem ausrüsten was ich so brauche. 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## -GT- (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Hi,

hab nun Alles bestellt was ich brauche und schonmal angefangen bei der Spin die Griffe zu lösen, wollte vor Allem wissen wie die Endkappen fest sind. Nun häng ich beim ersten Winding Check fässt, hab den Lack mit dem er angesiegelt war mit einem Heißluftföhn angeschmolzen. 
Der Winding Check lässt sich nun natürlich nicht hinten vom Blank schieben, was ich mir beinahe dachte. Wäre es also ratsam sich neue, in größerem Durchmesser zu besorgen und die Alten runter zu schneiden ? Den ganzen Blank strippen wollte ich eigentlich nicht. 12mm würde ja passen, ist nur die Frage ob die Luft im Durchmesser dann auffällt bzw. negative Auswirkungen hat, falls mal Wasser dran kommt oderso. 

Jemand damit Erfahrung ?

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Bissl größer im Durchmesser macht nix.
Machste erst ne Wicklung und dann darauf mit ihm.

Also alte WCs runter und größere bestellen, die gerade so von hinten rübergehen.:m


----------



## -GT- (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Machste erst ne Wicklung und dann darauf mit ihm.



Magst du in dem Zusammenhang den Begriff "Wicklung" genauer beschreiben ? Kommt also quasi eine Lage Garn vor den Ring, um ihn quasi dicht zu kriegen ? Oder drunter, damit der Durchmesser passt und er einigermaßen fest sitzt ? Die Ringe sind ja nicht gerade dick und zur Griffseite hin abgeflacht. deswegen frage ich mich gerade, ob eine Wicklung drunter das gewünschte Ergebnis bringt. Den Alten muss ich dann runter sägen ? Oder gibt es die Möglichkeit den Blank am hinteren Ende vorsichtig runter zu schleifen ? Ich meine belastet wird das Ganze dahinten ja nicht wirklich, es geht nur um die letzten 5-7cm. Wäre natürlich praktisch alle alten Komponenten wieder nutzen zu können. 
Hatte mir das etwas leichter vorgestellt . Aber das wird schon. 

Womit sind die WC´s eigentlich versiegelt ? Ist das Rutenlack oder Epoxy-Kleber ? Habe nun Beides mal beim Shop mitbestellt, um überhaupt auf den Mindestbestellwert zu kommen. Die Schicht ist ja recht dick, also mehrere Schichten Lack oder gleich mit Kleber versiegeln ?

Danke,
Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

nicht vor sondern unter den Ring, Blank schleifen hörrt sich nicht gut an, wieviel fehlt denn? Geklebt wird meist mit Kleber auf Akrylbasis - Kleber + Aktivator (stinkt etwas)


----------



## -GT- (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Ok, unterm Ring macht durchaus Sinn . 
Also der allererste Ring geht nicht runter, soll heißen es fehlen wie beschrieben die letzten 5cm vom hinteren Blankende, ab da sitzt er bombenfest und lässt sich nicht weiter schieben. Den Rest habe ich noch dran gelassen, wollte hauptsächlich erstmal sehen wie fest der Kork ist und wie die Endkappe drauf ist. Ich meine wie viel kann da fehlen ? Maximal 1mm im Durchmesser würde ich tippen. Dummerweise ist gerade heute die Batterie von meinem Digitalmesschieber leer, sonst kann ich es dir auf 1/10tel genau sagen . 

Kleber habe ich nun den von PacBay mitbestellt, 2 Komponenten, ist das denn wirklich Kleber vor den Windings oder Lack ? 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Wenn Kleber drauf steht sollte dieser auch drin sein  Es ist kein Epoxid, wie bereits geschrieben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Alles was am Ruetngriff später nicht sichtbar ist, klebe ich immer mit 5 min Epoxy.
Alles was von außen als Lack später zu sehen ist, ist auch Lack(Flexcoat).

|wavey:


----------



## -GT- (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Alles was von außen als Lack später zu sehen ist, ist auch Lack(Flexcoat).



Danke euch Beiden, nun bin ich wieder schlauer . Wusste ja nun nicht wie der Kleber ausgehärtet aussieht. 

Hab gestern nochmal nachgemessen : Es fehlen gerade mal die letzten 3cm vom Blank wo der Winding Check nicht drüber geht...ich denke mal ich werd den vorsichtig so weit runterschleifen, dass die gerade so drauf und runter gehen, kann sich wie gesagt um maximal einen Millimeter im gesamten Durchmesser handeln. 

Nur mal nebenbei : Jetzt hab ich gestern auch noch ich den Eigenbau-Ruten-Thread geschaut und glaub ich hab den Virus nun auch, war gestern kurz davor mir den ersten Bausatz zu ordern, muss mich aber glaub ich doch erst noch ein wenig einlesen in die Materie .

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Hat zwar nicht direkt mit dem Umbau zu tun, aber wenn du eh dabei bist kannst du - falls für dich erforderlich - noch Ausgleichgewichte einkleben bevor du die Endkappe montierst.


----------



## -GT- (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Hi, 

danke das du es erwähnst, wäre mal eine Überlegung wert, in wie weit sich der Schwerpunkt noch verändern lässt. Mit der Spin war ich da recht zufrieden, bei der Cast war die Combo glaub ich etwas kopflastig. Aber ausprobieren werd ich es bei Beiden mal, um generell mal eine Vorstellung zu bekommen, wie sich das Handling dadurch verändern lässt. 

Danke, Gruß
Mike.


----------



## -GT- (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Hi,

nun hab ich den Griff der Spin komplett gestrippt, schon das nächste Problem. . Der obere Winding Check ist natürlich noch kleiner als der Andere und geht überhaupt nicht annähernd vom Blank runter. Den Anderen habe ich durch vorsichtiges schleifen vom Blank runter bekommen. Naja, muss ich wohl doch neue WC´s bestellen. Hab mal ein Foto vom aktuellen Stand gemacht, dokumentiere das Ganze dann mal ein wenig hier :


----------



## Gemini (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Alternative wäre ein durchgehendes Stück Duplon zu nehmen.
Dann ersparst du dir auch das Rumgekleckse mit dem Lack und Unterwicklungen und bei der Cast-Version wolltest du doch auch durchgehenden Duplon nehmen?


----------



## -GT- (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Hatte ich durchaus überlegt. Bei der Spin würde es mir aber nicht gefallen, ich steh schon auf die geteilten Griffe. Nun steh ich echt da wie der Ochs vor´m Wald...versuch mal Winding Checks in Kleinmengen irgendwo einzeln zu bekommen, ohne 7€ Versand zu zahlen.....10€ für 4 WC´s. Wie dumm von mir.

Für die Cast wollte ich den geteilten Griff auch beibehalten, habe aber für das Stück hinter dem Rollenhalter probeweise auch ein etwas längeres bestellt, da ich denke das liegt besser in der Hand. Nun muss ich im Ernstfall wirklich durchgehenden Duplon nehmen oder mir eine Rute raussuchen, die ich komplett strippe um auf einen annehmbaren Bestellwert für einen Shop zu kommen...habe da auch fast schon eine ins Auge gefasst, die müsste kürzer, Duplon und Fuji Rollenhalter drauf, wäre die ideale Rig-Rute. ( Balzer Diabolo Senso Spin 3-25g ). Langsam hab ich echt Lunte gerochen glaub ich, was Rutenbau angeht. Ich werd´s mir mal überlegen .

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Gemini (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Ruf in dem Shop an und frag ob sie dir die zwei Winding Checks 
im Briefumschlag schicken, nett fragen und die machen das 
denke ich mal.

Alternativ Gross-Bestellung platzieren wenn du eh Spass dran
hast


----------



## Wickedstyler (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

ich hab was ähnliches vor allesdings von duplon auf kork .. aber ganz ehrlich will am blank nicht großartig rumfummeln .. gibts hier jemanden das das für ein entgeld machen würde ?


----------



## -GT- (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*



Gemini schrieb:


> Ruf in dem Shop an und frag ob sie dir die zwei Winding Checks
> im Briefumschlag schicken, nett fragen und die machen das
> denke ich mal.



Danke, danke, danke . Hab den Shop kontaktiert und bekomme nun 4 Stück im Umschlag zugesendet. Vielen Dank an tackle24. :m
Dann kann es auch bald weiter gehen mit dem Umbau.

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## -GT- (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Hi,

hab heute mal den Duplon ausgepackt, beide Ruten komplett zu Ende gestrippt und mal zur Probe zusammengesteckt. Macht wie ich finde vieeeeeel mehr her, genau wie ich es wollte. 
Die Baitcaster liegt mit dem langen Griff auch wesentlich fester in der Hand, genau wie ich es wollte. Vielleicht kürz ich das lange Stück aber noch etwas ein, mal schauen. Nun müssen nur noch die WC´s ankommen. 

MUSS ich eigentlich die WC`s mit einer Bindung versehen oder kann ich die an den Duplon kleben und dann nur mit Lack versiegeln ? 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Kannste auch kleben.

Machen einige Hersteller so.:m


----------



## -GT- (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Nur kleben wird ja nichts, man sieht dann ja die Stellen am Blank, wo vorher die Bindung war, also muss ich dort lackieren. Aber es spricht ja sicher nichts dagegen, nur zu lackieren, ohne Bindung darunter ? Das war nun eigentlich der Kernpunkt der Frage. 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Also ja man kann die WCs auch ohne Wicklung anbringen.
Überhaupt gibt es kaum etwas, was man nicht kann.:m

Auch darüber und darunter lackieren ist kein Problem.


----------



## -GT- (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Ok, die obere Antwort hat mir das nun nicht so eindeutig beantwortet, danke für den Nachtrag.
Da ich mich damit ja gerad erst auseinander setze, will ich natürlich nichts falsch machen und frag lieber einmal mehr, als später Alles neu machen zu müssen. Wenn dann gleich ordentlich . 

Danke für die Hilfe, 
Gruß
Mike.

*edit*: 

Hier übrigens der aktuelle Stand mit den 2 Möglichkeiten :


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Das Gute am Selbstbau ist doch, dass man eigentlich nichts falsch machen kann wenn es einem selbst gefällt. 

Von daher ist es schon richtig zu fragen aber man muss auch selbst probieren und denken.#h


PS: Mit Duplon sieht die Flitsche schon besser aus.#6


----------



## bassproshops (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Hey
Die neuen Griffe sehen echt gut aus !! (;
Kann sein, dass ich was überlesen habe aber wolltest du nicht bei der Cast ein durchgehenden machen !?
Naja, sehen in meinen Augen deutlich besser aus als davor...

Ich fänds übringens echt cool wenn man den Vendetta Blank auch so kaufen kann, wie beim Penzill Blank.
So ein guter blank für kleines Geld, ich denke der Tradition 2 den ich gerade verbaue kann da beihöherem Preis nicht mithalten, für mich als 14jährigen wäre das echt optimal


----------



## -GT- (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass ich was überlesen habe aber wolltest du nicht bei der Cast ein durchgehenden machen !?



Eigentlich ja, hab mir aber gedacht, dass es nicht sooo schwer sein kann wieder einen geteilten da ran zu bekommen. Durchgehender Griff ist für Cast-Ruten ja generell eher unüblich und ein durchgehender Griff mit 30mm Durchmesser sieht glaub ich auch nicht aus. Hätte den Duplon natürlich etwas schmaler schleifen können zur Mitte hin, aber ich denke geteilt mit WC´s hat´s eben noch den Charme der richtigen Vendetta. 

Zum Blank : Was machste denn verkehrt wenn du für 35€ eine Rute kaufst und die strippst ? Alle Teile die du dann davon nicht brauchst kannst du ja immernoch beiseite legen, sind ja Alles keine schlechten Komponenten. Und dann alten Lack runter und neu aufbauen. 

@Prof. Tinca : Klar mache ich mir selber Gedanken dazu, als Handwerker lernt man aber recht früh : Wenn du nicht weiter kommst dann frag nach, bevor du deine eigene falsche Entscheidung triffst. Soll heißen durch Austausch wird man nicht dümmer und kann Anfängerfehler vielleicht schon im vorraus beseitigen. Dafür ist so ein Forum ja schließlich gedacht. Das umsetzen ist dann natürlich das eigene Können, da kann mir ja keiner über´s Internet zur Hand gehen. |supergri

*edit* : Ich frag mich aber generell noch, wieso ABU hier nicht dieselbe Rutenserie wie in den USA auf den Markt wirft. Bei der USA Cast ist auch der Duplon hinter dem Rollenhalter von Haus aus länger. Haben wir Deutschen denn so verkrüppelte Finger ? Mit dem kurzen Stummel war es schon ziemlich merkwürdig von der Handhabung, komisches Gefühl, mit dem längeren Stück habe ich wesentlich mehr halt, da Ring- und kleiner Finger nicht den dünnen Blank umfassen, sondern den Griff. Merkwürdig von ABU generell Kork in Deutschland rauszubringen, wo der Trend doch in den letzten Jahren deutlich Richtung Duplon geht. 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Gemini (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Sieht gut aus bisher, bin gespannt wie das Endergebnis aussieht.

Die Vendettas in den USA sind glaube ich alle Einteiler, sonst sieht man nicht viel Unterschiede, ich hatte die USA-Version im Januar noch mal begrabbelt aber zumindest bei basspro gabs nur Einteilige. Es wundert mich vor allem dass die Ruten hier so günstig verkauft wurden/werden. 

Der Blank gefällt mir auch richtig gut, ich habe die komplette 
Lackierung bis aufs Graphite entfernt und dann einfach mit 
Autowachs versiegelt. Der Blank ist jetzt wesentlich feinfühliger.
Wenn man sich ein bisschen Zeit lässt kann man auch fast alle Komponenten wiederverwenden, also ein prima Testrütchen für den Anfänger.

Der Vendetta Softtouch IPS RH als Beispiel: Ein schnöder Softtouch Fuji DPS kostet einzeln schon deutlich über 20.00 Euro.


----------



## -GT- (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Was macht der Angler an langweiligen Sonntag-Abenden ? Richtig, Duplon verkleben, ist soeben fertig geworden, morgen gehts ans lackieren. Bin bisher höchst zufrieden, günstiger Umbau mit tollem Ergebnis, werden sicher meine Lieblingsruten für die kommende Saison nach der Schonzeit. 
An der Stelle nochmals vielen Dank für die Ratschläge.

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Na bitte.

Sieht doch gut aus.|bigeyes#6


----------



## -GT- (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Hi, 

und hier noch ein abschließendes Bild mit Lack vor den WC´s. Ich bin so ganz zufrieden, im nachhinein hätte es mir aber optisch besser gefallen, zumindest den Teil unter dem Lack zu schwärzen, damit es zumindest aussieht wie eine Wicklung. Aber egal, bleibt nun so, ich bin froh, dass Alles geklappt hat und bin mit der neuen Optik sehr zufrieden. Jetzt muss nur noch Mai werden :m.

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Gemini (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Bis Mai ists noch lang. 

In der Zwischenzeit könntest du dir auch schwarze Farbpigmente
 besorgen die du dem Lack beimischst und noch einmal über den
 gesamten Bereich Spiltgrip drübergehen... 
Oder einfach Schwarz sprühen und dann eine neue Lackschicht 
drüber.

P.S: Hab jetzt Setter und Softer für meine Decals hier, bin
 gespannt ob das klappt.


----------



## -GT- (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*



Gemini schrieb:


> P.S: Hab jetzt Setter und Softer für meine Decals hier, bin
> gespannt ob das klappt.



Das will ich schwer hoffen, da sehe ich aber mit den "Zauber-Mitteln" eigentlich keine Schwierigkeiten. Aber bitte unbedingt vorher auf einem Stück altem Blank oder Plastikkarte oderso probieren, damit du siehst wie es wirkt und sich verhält. Wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Erfolg damit. 

Ob ich bei den Vendetta´s dann nochmal beigehe schau ich mal, über den gesamten offenen Griff wollte ich ungern gehen, aber vielleicht krieg ich zumindest den Effekt hin, wenn ich den jetzigen Lackauftrag bis kurz vor dem Ende einschwärze und dann nochmal versiegel. Zur Not muss der Lack eben nochmal ganz runter, wenn schon, dann richtig .

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## -GT- (11. März 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta - Griff auf Duplon "umbauen" ?*

Hi,

um der allgemeinen Sonntags-Langeweile entgegen zu wirken, habe ich den Lack nochmal runtergeschnitten und da ich nun sowieso Bindegarn für meine Eigenbaurute habe, hab ich heute mal die ersten Wickelproben gemacht. Klappte Alles gut, kein Problem das Garn sauber in Reihe zu legen ohne Überlappungen und ich musste nur die allererste Wicklung neu machen, da ich sie versehentich gelöst habe beim zusammenschieben der Fäden, nachdem ich schon den Schlussfaden per Schlaufe durchgezogen habe. Ansonsten ging es erstaunlich gut. Auf dem Bild ist die 2. Lackschicht drauf, eine 3. folgt noch, damit es ebener wird. Leider bin ich etwas weit über den Rand hinaus, da werd ich bei der Eigenbaurute dann etwas mehr aufpassen müssen. 

Das Ergebnis überzeugt mich allerdings, viel besser als der reine Lack auf dem Blank, sieht jetzt gewollt aus .

Gruß
Mike.


----------

